# CAN Pegel / Kabelfehler



## kiestumpe (4 Januar 2011)

Hy,

ich suche eine Busfehler / Kabelfehler in einem CAN-Busleitung.


Wir haben den Effekt, dass uns die Spannung gegenüber GND beim Anschließen des ersten Teilnehmers zusammenbricht. 
Ist die Spannung gegenüber GND überhaupt wichtig beim CAN? Oder kann sie relativ beliebig sein, hauptsache CAN-H und CAN-L arbeiten noch richtig zusammen?

Ist es möglich, mit Hilfe eines einfachen Multimessgeräts den Fehler einzukreisen?
Gibt es einen Spannungsbereich, bei dem ich sagen kann, die Leitung ist bis hierher noch i.O.?

Gruss u. Danke im Voraus


----------



## Verpolt (4 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

Funktion:

http://www.me-systeme.de/canbus.html

Bustester:

http://www.softing.com/home/de/indu...cts/can-bus/diagnostic-tools/cable-tester.php


----------



## Gnu0815 (17 Januar 2011)

HiHo,

im Notfall kann man auch die "kostengünstige" Messung mit einem Oszilloskop machen.

Dabei musst du 3 mal Messen:

1.) CAN_L und CAN_H (Signal mit Gleichtaktunterdrückung)

2.) CAN_L und GND (Low Pegel --> auf korrekte Spannung achten)

3.) CAN_H GND (High Pegel --> auf korrekte Spannung achten)

Bei der Fehlersuche die Teilnehmer einzeln hintereinander auf den Bus aufklemmen und dann messen. Natürlich muss die richtige Impedanz (60 Ohm - 2x120Ohm) am Bus anliegen sonst zieht es die Spannung in den verbotenen Bereich. 

Btw.: Die Spannungen kannst du dir leicht ergoogeln.

Viel Spaß beim suchen ;-)

Gruß


----------



## trinitaucher (18 Januar 2011)

vielleicht hilft auch das hier:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/bk51x0/html/co_diagtrshoot.htm&id=1350


----------

